# It is finally complete



## Kisuke (Feb 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share some photos of my new pride and joy.

My Lemond Sarthe frame is now whole with a Campag Chorus Groupset and Campag Zonda Wheelset.














































We're going on our first ride tomorrow :7:


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*That's...*

pretty sweet!!! Good luck on the ride!


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Wow. That is something special!


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Well done K, enjoy...


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations. Very nice. Looks great.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Classic.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Very nice.*

That is hard to beat. Clean, simple, and elegant looking bike. In all fairness, now I must hate you.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice. Looks like a huge frame, but I bet that's a really nice build.


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 3, 2007)

Well spotted Texaas. Its a 59cm Frame. I am 6 foot in height.

I did wonder if I might be a little big for me. However, I will make do for now. If it becomes it a problem. I can always take it to a frame maker I know and have him cut, weld and re-paint it for me. So far though its just been a joy to ride. Good length for my legs. Good position for my arms back and neck. 

It came in at just a smidge over 8kg. Not bad for a steel frame. In my opinion.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice.. But you could swap out your cages though.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

nice bike and how're the wheels??


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 3, 2007)

Why would I want to swap out my cages. They're awesome. If anything I will get the adapters powder coated black, or spray them gloss black myself.

Z Ken, The wheels are awesome. My only other set were Shimano 540's on my old giant TCR Aero 2. Going from those to these. I can feel its money well spent


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

*Gorgeous!*

Great looking Sarthe Kisuke! I have an '07 Sarthe, and your build gives me inspiration for future upgrades. I'm also envious of the black on yellow....mine is silver/yellow. Thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

very nice color scheme. what year is that?


----------



## Kisuke (Feb 3, 2007)

Frame is 2006 while the campy gear is the latest.


----------

